# Royalty Free stock photos for web design ($1!!!!!!)



## alexstockphoto (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.alexstockphoto.com
(changing   )
We exsists already 2 weeks. Still no sales  :cry: 
Plans - change design to make it more professional look.
Will see  :idea:


----------



## alexstockphoto (Apr 2, 2004)

*Why my signature doesnot appear???* :?:


----------



## alexstockphoto (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi everyone!
New design of my site!
Comments are really welcome.
And I CAN see my sgnature


----------



## ahelg (Sep 15, 2004)

I think that many people interested in getting photos for e.g. a site would probably be put off by the fact that they are so cheap. They may start to suspect that you do not actually own the copyright and usually tend to buy images that cost more. 

That's just my 0.02 øre though.

P.S. I'm Norwegian so instead of saying "That's just my 0.02 cent" I will instead use my own currency


----------



## andrewaaa5 (Sep 21, 2004)

how are the sales going on this site? having success?
andrew


----------

